# Eliminate the bong sound when extra down arrow is pressed during pause



## spocko (Feb 4, 2009)

Currently during pause, if the down arrow has already been pressed to hide the pause menu, and the down arrow is pressed again, then the "bong" error sound is played. It would be nice to eliminate the bong in this case. This would allow universal remote users to program the pause key to send pause+down, without having to hear a bong when they press pause.

I know we can already use pause+clear, but that clears the scrub bar. Pause+down allows the scrub bar to remain on the screen.


----------

